# Yosemite National Park



## Judy (May 27, 2009)

How much time should we plan to spend in Yosemite? Is a week too much?
What would you suggest doing in Yosemite and the surrounding area?  This will be our first visit.  We'll likely be staying at Worldmark Bass Lake.


----------



## kjd (Jun 1, 2009)

We were at Yosemite last September.  One week is a rather long vacation there IMHO because Yosemite is not a particularly large national park as parks go.  If you were camping, one week would be about right.  Otherwise, IMHO four to five days is about right if you combine it with the Sequoia National forest next to the park. The redwoods there are spectacular.

Yosemite is one of the most beautiful parks in the np system.  If you go in the Spring it will be crowded because the waterfalls will be in full array.  If you like waterfalls, then Fall is not the time to go.  Some of them are merely a trickle.  Bridle-Vail Falls, which is a major attraction, is still going in the Fall. 

Yosemite has less traffic in the Fall and therefore it's a lot less of a hassel to get around.  There is not much around Yosemite except for a few small towns.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is their website with lots of info. - Things to do in Yosemite

Sequoia National Park is actually 180 miles away, but Yosemite has it's own Sequoias in the Park - The Mariposa Grove.

If you like the mountains, and hiking, and being outdoors, I don't think a week is too long at all.  If you are looking for more touristy attractions, rather than hiking and natural beauty, a week might be too long.

There is plenty of natural beauty to keep you busy for a week, and frankly, not much else close by.

My must sees are: 
To get your bearings you might like to start out with a guided tour. 
Glacier Point
Mariposa Grove 
During summer I like the lazy rafting on the river
I like the evening Ranger talks
Lots of Hiking
Visit all the waterfalls
Visit the Museums

If a week is too long, consider doing 4 days in Yosemite and 3 days in Tahoe.  Tahoe has casinos and restaurants, a beautiful lake, and more tourist attractions.  It's fun too.


----------



## travelster (Jun 6, 2009)

It's definitely gonna be cold. I hope you got a camping spot in the Valley! The Meadows is not a great place to be camping. There are a lot of bears and mountain lions up in the meadows area. I would suggest going on a tour, bike riding, trying their ice cream, it's sooooo good! They have all sorts of activities, so go to guest relations or call the park and they can send you itinerary and stuff.

The usual stuff is stopping at look out point when you go through the tunnel, half dome, el capitan, and hiking, they have groups that hike the trails to the waterfalls, etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2009)

travelster said:


> It's definitely gonna be cold. I hope you got a camping spot in the Valley!



They are staying at Worldmark Bass Lake - a timeshare.


----------



## TheDuke (Jun 6, 2009)

Yosemite is a magical place. Its only negative to me is that the last time we were there the park traffic was really unbearable, and the shuttles were not running the days we visited. But for sheer beauty it is unbelievable.


----------



## myhottoddy (Jun 6, 2009)

We visited Yosemite May 10 thru 15 from our base at Bass Lake.  Trafic was minimal and the falls were spectacular.  A week is about right if you do any hiking. If you just want to stop and look afew minutes at the tour bus stops, 2 days will do it.


----------



## Lee B (Jun 7, 2009)

Even if you are not "the outdoor type," you should be there long enough to "get" Yosemite.  The valley has outdoor tables all over, so have a picnic in different spots every lunch, preceded or followed by a walk.  Take a book so you can just be in a place for awhile, letting the peace and beauty sink in.

The park handouts include ranger talk schedules, and some of them could be in show business.  Ask other visitors which ones they liked.

If you spend too short a time in Yosemite you will regret it later, even if it's only when telling someone about it.  The park has dozens of beautiful parts, but many do require moderate or greater hiking.  Think about your fitness and what you are willing to do about the opportunities.

Take comfortable shoes, clothing layers, small binoculars, a decent camera and, for twilight hours, mosquito repellent.

I hope you enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Blues (Jun 7, 2009)

Many people go to Yosemite Valley, and think they've "done" Yosemite.  C.f. the comment above that Yosemite is a small park.  Wrong!  It's more than twice as big as Rocky Mountain Natl Park, for example (1189 sq miles for Yosemite, 415 for Rocky Mountain).  It's just that (a) a lot of it is accessible only on foot, and (b) even the parts accessible by road don't get a lot of traffic, except for the valley.

Don't mistake Yosemite Valley for Yosemite!  The valley is nice, but way overcrowded.  I won't go there during the summer.  But the rest of the park is beautiful too.  At the very least, you must go visit the high country (e.g. Tuolumne Meadows).  On the way there, stop at Olmstead Point.  It's just a roadside overlook, but you'll be rewarded with the most grandiose view you'll see in a long time.  You'll look down Tenaya Valley, past Cloud's Rest, past Half Dome, all the way down Yosemite Valley.  It's exquisite.

Other points of interest include Glacier Point (also an amazing view) and the Mariposa Grove of redwoods.

As said above, if you're at all outdoorsy, a week will go quickly.  But even if you're not, you can find amazing views and things to do for at least 4 days or so.

-Bob


----------



## Jwerking (Jun 14, 2009)

myhottoddy said:


> We visited Yosemite May 10 thru 15 from our base at Bass Lake.  Trafic was minimal and the falls were spectacular.  A week is about right if you do any hiking. If you just want to stop and look afew minutes at the tour bus stops, 2 days will do it.



How far was Bass Lake from Yosemite - as we have considered doing this ourselves many times?

Thanks

Joyce


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 14, 2009)

From Bass Lake to the nearest park gate it's about 30 Min.  
From Bass Lake to Wawona (the nearest village in Yosemite) it's about 40 Min.
From Bass Lake to the valley floor (Yosemite Village) it's about 90 min.

It can be longer during the busy summer months.

*Bass Lake to Yosemite Map*

If you'd prefer to stay in a vacation home IN the park, we like to stay here - *The Redwoods in Yosemite*


----------



## Judy (Jun 24, 2009)

We are somewhat "outdoorsy" and reasonably fit except that DH has a bad ankle.  So we won't be doing any long hikes and only a few short ones. Any bicycle trails (for sight seeing, not mountain biking), horse or mule rides, short nature hikes?  

Sounds like we'll need a minimum of 4 days and maybe as much as a week.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 24, 2009)

Judy said:


> Any bicycle trails (for sight seeing, not mountain biking), horse or mule rides, short nature hikes?



All of the above, plus a free shuttle bus around the valley floor, and a (for pay) tram tour to various locations.  For more info. check out the link in post 3.


----------



## Serina (Jul 19, 2011)

*Which tour company?*



DeniseM said:


> Here is their website with lots of info. - Things to do in Yosemite
> 
> Sequoia National Park is actually 180 miles away, but Yosemite has it's own Sequoias in the Park - The Mariposa Grove.
> 
> ...




This list is great! We are going to Yosemite in August and I've been researching the various tour companies. The reviews of the different companies seem to be all over. Does anyone have any suggestions as to which company is best?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 19, 2011)

Serina - I don't think you need a tour company - the park offers it's own tours.


----------



## Serina (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Denise~


----------



## tompalm (Jul 19, 2011)

The Yosemite Lodge food court was convenient and pretty good for the National Park service, especially breakfast.   http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura..._Court-Yosemite_National_Park_California.html

I would suggest getting up early and beating the crowd and eating at the Lodge.  The line at the front gate could take longer than 30 minutes to get through the gate.  After that, catch the bus from the Lodge to see the valley. 

Mirror Lake, all the water falls in the valley, and Mariposa Grove at the south side,  are some of the highlights.  During the summer, go to the top of the valley at Glacier Point.  

A week will go fast.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jul 20, 2011)

tompalm said:


> Mirror Lake, all the water falls in the valley, and Mariposa Grove at the south side,  are some of the highlights.  During the summer, go to the top of the valley at Glacier Point.
> 
> A week will go fast.



Mirror Lake no longer exists as a lake.  They have let nature take its course and the lake has pretty much completely filled in, new vegetation has grown where there used to be water and it will become a meadow in not too many years.  I was a little disappointed a couple of years ago when I took my wife on the short walk up the road to Mirror Lake and the lake was gone.  You used to get great reflections of the granite walls that rise from the base of the "lake".  Still not a bad walk and you can see how nature re-claims itself.  At the site there are pictures that show how it used to look.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 20, 2011)

Serina said:


> This list is great! We are going to Yosemite in August and I've been researching the various tour companies. The reviews of the different companies seem to be all over. Does anyone have any suggestions as to which company is best?



I agree with Denise, no need for tour company. This is a great time to visit Yosemite, since we have had record snowfall; the falls are spectacular. 

http://www.modbee.com/2011/06/29/1753230/hear-the-thunder-from-yosemites.html






http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/ww353/split1291/f1c80cac.jpg


----------



## fillde (Jul 21, 2011)

Serina, upon entry to the park you will be handed a newspaper and brochures with all the activities and hikes offered by the Park Rangers. You can take advantage of their knowledge or hike and travel on your own. We hiked on our own.

We stayed at Curry Village which to us was centrally located to the various sites. By the way Curry Village had a buffett restaurant and a take out pizza stand which, in our opinion, offered very decent food. 


Our family did many hikes. The toughest was Half Dome. If you are not physically fit, don't do it. We were very tired after 9 hours of hiking.And felt it for days. If you are semi fit you can do Vernal falls. Strenous but the Mist Walk was beautiful and worth it. We did encounter a tour group  with horses coming back from an overnight campout. If you like to hike bring WATER.  


Mariposa Groves is wonderful with the enormous Sequoia trees. 

The Awhwanee Hotel is beautiful and serves breakfast , lunch and dinner.


Our favorite views were from Half Dome and Glacier Point. Glacier point is stunning at sunset. 


Hope you have a wonderful trip. You will never forget it.


----------



## Serina (Jul 22, 2011)

We are hoping to do an 'all day tour' our first day at Yosemite to get a feel for what we want to do the rest of our stay (and DH likes tours). From my research, it looks like in addition to the National Park tours, there are independent tour companies too. The one that looked interesting was "Discover Yosemite Tours"...from what I can gather, they have 28-passenger full window view vans versus the larger tour buses offered by the parks tours. Any thoughts or experiences with the different tour companies?

Thanks to everyone for all the great tips, ideas and fabulous pictures. They have been helpful - we can't wait to go! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## siesta (Jul 22, 2011)

Is that the waterfall the three young people fell off just the other day?


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 22, 2011)

siesta said:


> Is that the waterfall the three young people fell off just the other day?



No, the picture I posted was Yosemite Falls. The recent tragedy occurred at Vernal Falls.


----------



## calgal (Jul 22, 2011)

*Mariposa Grove*

Coming from the Bay area, going to Yosemite via Mariposa Grove adds about an hour of driving, if we go there en route to Yosemite Valley. I am guessing it is worth the extra drive? Our trip (2 days in Yosemite then 4 days in Tahoe) is coming up in two weeks, so this thread is very timely. Also, I am holding duplicate reservations for our first night in Yosemite. One for Curry Village (we are definitely staying there the second night) and one at Tenaya Lodge near Mariposa. Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 22, 2011)

If I could stay IN the park, I would not stay OUT of the park - it might be less expensive, but besides that, there is no advantage to staying outside the park.


----------



## fillde (Jul 22, 2011)

calgal said:


> Coming from the Bay area, going to Yosemite via Mariposa Grove adds about an hour of driving, if we go there en route to Yosemite Valley. I am guessing it is worth the extra drive? Our trip (2 days in Yosemite then 4 days in Tahoe) is coming up in two weeks, so this thread is very timely. Also, I am holding duplicate reservations for our first night in Yosemite. One for Curry Village (we are definitely staying there the second night) and one at Tenaya Lodge near Mariposa. Any opinions would be appreciated.



If you enter the park and visit the Mariposa Grove, you have to go back out of the park to reach Tenaya Lodge. But if you continue into the park you will eventually reach Curry Village. I would continue  and stay at Curry Village.  I'ts not a Marriott, but it's adequate. We stayed in the tents. 

At Curry Village you can park your car and take a bus to Vernal Falls/Half Dome/Mist Walk/Yosemite Falls. We did drive to Glacier Point.


----------



## calgal (Jul 23, 2011)

I am convinced, will spend the two nights at Curry Village in a cozy tent cabin for five. Thanks!


----------



## prickler (Jul 23, 2011)

Curry Village cabins are only a small step up from setting up your own tent, however I think it adds to the charm of visiting Yosemite


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 24, 2011)

prickler said:


> Curry Village cabins are only a small step up from setting up your own tent, however I think it adds to the charm of visiting Yosemite



2 advantages are that the tent cabins are on a wooden floor, and they do have real beds in them.  Plush - no!  Part of the Yosemite experience - yes!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 24, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> 2 advantages are that the tent cabins are on a wooden floor, and they do have real beds in them.  Plush - no!  Part of the Yosemite experience - yes!



They also have no bathrooms, A/C, TV, electrical outlets, or running water but they are serviced by two central shower facilities and five restrooms scattered throughout the camp. I agree part of the Yosemite experience, right in the middle of all the action and bears. It can be hot inside the canvas tents too, but still a worthy Yosemite experience.


----------



## tombo (Jul 24, 2011)

Unless you are planning a trip for next summer I doubt you can get any room or tent cabin anywhere inside the park. For Yellowstone and Yosemite it typically takes booking a year in advance to get lodging. 

My brother asked me to look for a room for his family in Yellowstone or Yosemite for June or July this May and I couldn't find accomodations in either park. I told him he needsto book for next year or he will miss out again He said he can't plan that far ahead. Needless to say he is not a timeshare owner. He thinks I magically find great locations last minute. The fact is that I already have most of 2012 planned and booked.


I have stayed in both Curry Village and Yosemite lodge at the falls on different trips. Neither had TV but who cares. At night after hiking and exploring all day we just went to sleep. I would prefer a room over a tent cabin, but I would take a tent cabin over anything outside the park.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 24, 2011)

We were in Yosemite yesterday. We live a little less than two hours from the valley floor (depending on traffic), so we go in for day trips. However, I have stayed in Curry Village, Yosemite Lodge, Housekeeping, Upper Pines (campgrounds), Lower Pines, Ahwahnee Hotel and the Tenaya Lodge.  I recommend definitely staying "In the Park" verse outside for the full Yosemite experience.

Things to do in Yosemite:

1. Rent a Bicycle

2. Tours ( departs from Yosemite Lodge)

3. Mule and Horseback Rides

4. Rent a raft and drift down the river.

5. Tunnel View along Wawona Road ( Hwy 41) provides a classic view of Yosemite Valley, El Capitan, Half Dome, Sentinel Rock, Cathedral Rocks, and Bridalveil Falls.

6. Yosemite Theater LIVE

7. Yosemite Museum

8. Yosemite Visitor Center and Bookstore

9. Ansel Adams Gallery

10. Camera Walks and Ranger Walks

11. Ranger Evening Programs

12. Hike ( so many trails and waterfalls)

13. Mariposa Grove ( giant sequoias)

14. Eat lunch/visit the Ahwahnee Hotel ( make reservations for lunch)

15. Go to the Village Store for extra groceries and check out the gift store.

16. Take a photography class at the Ansel Adams Gallery.

17. Junior Ranger programs

18. Drive through Tioga Road and Tuolumne Grove ( 39 miles of scenic drive-closed in winter elevations 6,200 to nearly 10,000 feet) * Not in the valley floor.

19. Tulumne Meadows-provides a glimpse of the High Sierra. * again away from the valley floor.


----------



## calgal (Jul 24, 2011)

Tombo, I have had the Curry Village reservation for close to a year. In fact, when I booked, the Ahwanhee was available, but at $695/night was too costly. Tha Tenaya Lodge right outside the southern edge of the park was available just recently, maybe two weeks ago. I have cancelled the Tenaya as of last night. Luvsvacation22, thanks for the list. I have added a float trip on the Merced to our to do list. We will have our bikes with us, as we will be en route to Tahoe. I think the mapquest route to Tahoe goes through Tuolumne Meadows and over the Tioga Pass, so that will be easy to see. Next I'll try to make a ressie at Ahwanhee for a meal. Is Glacier Point a "must see"? May be running out of time to see everything.


----------



## fillde (Jul 24, 2011)

Glacier Point is stunning. You must stop there. Maybe someone can post a picture but it won't do it justice.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, you should see Glacier Point.  http://www.inetours.com/National_Parks/images/Half-Dome_5880.jpg 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3575/3692145639_e6a84ae32c_z.jpg 

Park Tours
There is a Valley Floor Tour 26-mile two-hour open air tram tour narrated by a park ranger. I would recommend a early morning tour. 

I have been visiting Yosemite as a young child and now live close by as I have mentioned. Even though I have seen Yosemite for many years, my husband and I really enjoyed taking the Valley Tour.

There is also the Grand Tour includes the Valley, Glacier Point, and the Mariposa Grove. The tour departs Yosemite Lodge at 8:45AM daily.

The Glacier Point Tour leaves Yosemite Lodge at 8:30AM, 10 am, and 1:30AM Daily.

I would definitely recommend the Valley Tour at the minimum.  

Call 209 373-1240 for reservations

A Must See Below:
Also here is some great history about Camp Curry and Glacier Point- "Yosemite Fire Fall." http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDm3VrCeBVY&feature=related

I saw the Fire Fall many times as a very young girl, and I still remember the experience. After watching the Huell Howser's "California Gold" segment, it was portrayed exactly as I remembered it. You will see the tents you will stay in at Camp Curry in the background. 

Enjoy your Yosemite Trip! They do not call it one of the national parks "Crown Jewels" for nothing!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 24, 2011)

One last thing, if you are in good health and adventurous...hike Half Dome 
( a permit is needed.) Not for the faint of heart or fear of heights.

http://www.nps.gov/yose/planyourvisit/halfdome.htm

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...69FFF2599C10BDFDDF8FADF72&first=0&FORM=IDFRIR

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/5d/HalfDomeTraffic.jpeg


----------



## calgal (Jul 24, 2011)

Not planning on climbing Half Dome this time around, now that I peeked at the photos. The rest of your suggestions sound good, though.


----------



## fillde (Jul 24, 2011)

luvsvacation22 said:


> One last thing, if you are in good health and adventurous...hike Half Dome
> ( a permit is needed.) Not for the faint of heart or fear of heights.
> 
> http://www.nps.gov/yose/planyourvisit/halfdome.htm
> ...



As a woman who made the hike up Halfdome with her husband and two children,  I wouldn't do it again. Very strenous. 9 hours of hiking. Getting to the top a little scary. You have to pull yourself up steeel cables using gloves left at the bootom of the rock.View from top was spectacular, but the view from Glacier Point just as spectacular.l


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 24, 2011)

fillde said:


> As a woman who made the hike up Halfdome with her husband and two children,  I wouldn't do it again. Very strenous. 9 hours of hiking. Getting to the top a little scary. You have to pull yourself up steeel cables using gloves left at the bootom of the rock.View from top was spectacular, but the view from Glacier Point just as spectacular.l



If you look at the NPS site I included, there is detail information on what is entailed in the Half Dome hike. This video (on the site) is included with a wealth of practical information on climbing Half Dome and what the hazards, risks, how best to be prepared, etc. http://www.nps.gov/media/pwr/avElement/hikinghalfdome2.mov

Congrats on climbing the Rock with two children. They suggest 12 hours or longer of round trip climbing. Wow, you did it in 9 hours!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 24, 2011)

calgal said:


> Next I'll try to make a ressie at Ahwanhee for a meal. Is Glacier Point a "must see"? May be running out of time to see everything.



I believe that the Ahwanhee has a dress code for dinner, but not for lunch - I'd go for lunch, and you won't need a reservation.  I think the lunch menu is less expensive, too.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 24, 2011)

To make Ahwanhnee Dining Room reservations: 
http://www.yosemitepark.com/Dining_AhwahneeDiningRoom.aspx

"The crown jewel of Yosemite dining, the award-winning Ahwahnee Dining Room is both magnificent and intimate. The 34-foot-high beamed ceiling with large sugar pine trestles that complement the room’s granite pillars, floor-to-ceiling windows, chandeliers, linen tablecloths and beautiful china create the perfect ambiance for a memorable dining experience. 

Breakfast, lunch and dinner are served daily, as well as an unforgettable Sunday Brunch. Expect to experience culinary delight during your visit here.

Proper attire is kindly requested for dinner. Dinner dress code in The Ahwahnee Dining Room is 'Resort Casual'. Gentlemen are asked to wear collared shirts and long pants.  Ladies are asked to wear dresses, skirts or slacks and blouses.  Children over the age of four are asked to dress accordingly. Breakfast, brunch and lunch dress are casual.

Dining Hours:
Breakfast - 7 am to 10:30 am
Lunch - 11:30 am to 3 pm
Dinner - 5:30 pm to 9 pm

Brunch - Sundays 7 am to 3 pm
(No lunch will be served on Sundays)

*Dining room reservations are strongly recommended for timely seating at dinner, but are encouraged for all meal periods.* You may book dining reservations by calling the Ahwahnee Dining Room at (209) 372-1489, or make your dining reservation directly online below. "


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 24, 2011)

luvsvacation22 said:


> To make Ahwanhnee Dining Room reservations:
> http://www.yosemitepark.com/Dining_AhwahneeDiningRoom.aspx
> 
> "The crown jewel of Yosemite dining, the award-winning Ahwahnee Dining Room is both magnificent and intimate. The 34-foot-high beamed ceiling with large sugar pine trestles that complement the room’s granite pillars, floor-to-ceiling windows, chandeliers, linen tablecloths and beautiful china create the perfect ambiance for a memorable dining experience.
> ...



I always make reservations whether I need them or not, and that way I do not have to wait for an available table if there is a wait. Of course that is my preference, but you will be able to get in for lunch without reservations.


----------



## Lee B (Jul 25, 2011)

The NPS has two classifications for Yosemite, as I recall:  the Valley is "urban" and the high country is "wilderness."  I agree with "urban" for the valley, but that doesn't  mean it's a city.  It has a Post Office, a medical center, several lodging options, food and shopping options and a chapel.

Besides those it has great smelling air, gorgeous granite walls (strong binoculars to see the climbers), all kinds of walking trails and now, because of the high snowfall over the winter, very heavy waterfalls.

During the day you have Ranger Walks.  In the evening you have Ranger Talks.  The talks usually have pictures that the ranger took.  After an outdoor day and a ranger talk, I usually lie down and fall asleep within a few minutes.

I used to visit Yosemite several times a year.  Now life has intervened and years will go without my getting there.  That's why, when I do go, I have an allergic reaction:  my throat tightens and my eyes fill with water.


----------



## calgal (Aug 6, 2011)

*Hwy 120 or 140?*

Coming from the East Bay, Mapquest as well as the Yosemite web site shows two routes only 1 minute total driving time different. One is 120 East and the other is 140 East. Which is better?


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Aug 7, 2011)

So glad that someone resurrected this useful Yosemite thread.  We are planning to stopover in Yosemite for 2 nights next June (2012) on our way to a timeshare exchange in Northern California.

Luckily, there is still some reservations availability for June on the Yosemite website, although Yosemite Lodge at the Falls is already totally booked.  We have been to Yosemite many times before, so it's just a fun stopover this time.

Last night I was able to reserve a Signature tent cabin in Curry Village for $121/night:

_"Signature Tent - Double and Two Singles:
These unique tent cabins are located in our Boystown area just east of the apple orchard. From the outside they look like any of our classic tents. However, it is a different story on the inside. The interiors have been insulated and finished with drywall giving them more of a cabin feel, along with more privacy. They are outfitted with one double and two single beds along with an interior storage unit, chair, small area rug, broom, propane heating system (Heat is off approximately the Friday before Memorial Day, till the Monday following Labor day), electric light, and an exterior bear-proof storage locker. Towels, sheets, blankets and pillows are provided but the beds are not made up and although daily maid service is not provided, we will come by and empty your trash and provide fresh towels. Shared restroom and shower facilities are just a short walk away."_

But I am now 2nd guessing it because there is a REAL bedroom with a queen bed & a bathroom down the hall at Wawona Hotel for only $152/night.  Granted, it is an hour drive from Wawona down to the valley floor.  But I cringe remembering staying at Housekeeping Camp on our last trip, and having to grab flashlights in the dark to make a run to the toilet at 2am.  Then hearing a bear growling & pellets being shot by the rangers as I am sitting there doing my business scared out of my mind.  It's cute seeing the bears sitting up in the apple tree eating apples during the day.  But I'm a big wuss, and it's scary when I hear them prowling around outside at night. Plus, poor hubby always has to make a trip or 2 to the restroom in the wee hours. 

Anyone know anything about these Signature drywalled tents or Wawona??  Thanks!
--- Rene

http://www.yosemitepark.com/Accommodations.aspx


----------



## fillde (Aug 7, 2011)

I can't comment about your two choices because I haven't stayed in them. But:

Location, location, location. Do you want to be in the park, where the sites are a short walk, bus ride or car ride away. Or do you want to be 4 miles outside.

I have stayed in the  canvass tents.  Would I do it again. Absolutely. I would't do it for a week. But two nights, yes.


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'd take Wawona, hands down; you'd have to pay me to stay in those tents in the Valley.  
Wawona is a grand old hotel with lots of history and no crowds; it would be quiet and peaceful.  There's a shuttle bus that runs to the Valley so you can head down via bus and not worry about parking. 
The tents are smack up against each other so if anybody within several tents away snores, you all hear it.   It's crowded and noisy.  I will take a good nights sleep over the tents any day.  

Sue


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Aug 8, 2011)

Curry Village (drywalled) tent cabin Vs.  hotel room in Wawona:

1 vote - Curry Village
1 vote - Wawona

Hummm.  Any other opinions, please chime in.

--- Rene


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 8, 2011)

calgal said:


> Coming from the East Bay, Mapquest as well as the Yosemite web site shows two routes only 1 minute total driving time different. One is 120 East and the other is 140 East. Which is better?




I think 120 would be easier than going all the way to Merced to take 140.  680 to 580 east to 205 to 5 then to 120 ( in a nut shell).


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 8, 2011)

Rene McDaniel said:


> So glad that someone resurrected this useful Yosemite thread.  We are planning to stopover in Yosemite for 2 nights next June (2012) on our way to a timeshare exchange in Northern California.
> 
> Luckily, there is still some reservations availability for June on the Yosemite website, although Yosemite Lodge at the Falls is already totally booked.  We have been to Yosemite many times before, so it's just a fun stopover this time.
> 
> ...



I am also afraid of bears, so I completely understand your dilemma. If you do not mind getting up in the middle of the night with a flashlight to find the bathroom, then I say go for the Curry Village tents. In my opinion Camp Curry is more comfortable than Housekeeping. I like the enclosed tent verses the curtain at Housekeeping. It gives me the illusion that a bear can't come in. You will also get the complete  "In the Park" experience. 

However, if it were my decision... I would not want to get up in the middle of the night flashlight in hand, wondering if I would encounter a bear making a trip to the bathroom. If there is not hotel-room lodging in the park, I would vote Wawona. I rather drive and sleep well than worry and not get any sleep. 

I would keep the Wawona room and continue to look for cancellations at either Yosemite Lodge, Ahwahnee(very expensive) or Curry Village cabins. Curry Village also has Yosemite Cabins with a bath, and Stoneman standard rooms that also have a bath. http://www.yosemitepark.com/Accommodations_CurryVillage_LodgingDetails.aspx

Good luck!


----------



## Blues (Aug 8, 2011)

calgal said:


> Coming from the East Bay, Mapquest as well as the Yosemite web site shows two routes only 1 minute total driving time different. One is 120 East and the other is 140 East. Which is better?



Agree with luvsvacation22 -- 120 is a much easier drive.  It's also at a little higher elevation, so much of it is in pleasant pine forest.  I hate the drive on 140 through the Merced River canyon.  It's so twisty, it makes me dizzy;  and I always need a couple of hours to decompress after I get there.

-Bob


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Aug 8, 2011)

luvsvacation22 said:


> I am also afraid of bears, so I completely understand your dilemma. If you do not mind getting up in the middle of the night with a flashlight to find the bathroom, then I say go for the Curry Village tents. In my opinion Camp Curry is more comfortable than Housekeeping. I like the enclosed tent verses the curtain at Housekeeping. It gives me the illusion that a bear can't come in. You will also get the complete  "In the Park" experience.
> 
> However, if it were my decision... I would not want to get up in the middle of the night flashlight in hand, wondering if I would encounter a bear making a trip to the bathroom. If there is not hotel-room lodging in the park, I would vote Wawona. I rather drive and sleep well than worry and not get any sleep.



Yes, those curtains-for-a-door at Housekeeping camp are such a joke.  The 1st night we were there, when I heard the bear growling & the rangers shooting pellets, I could not sleep for the next 3 or 4 hours!  I kept hearing scratching next to the block wall like something was trying to get into our bear-proof locker.  I was terrified the whole night thinking the bear was right outside, and feeling "please bear, just take all our food & go!"  

Okay, I wake up the next morning & find out there are a family of squirrels who live under our bear-proof food locker. Who knew that squirrels were up all hours of the night??  Geez.

Then, to add insult to injury...  I see the family next to us with teens who slept outdoors in their hammocks all night... in the midst of the bear going through, the park rangers shooting rubber pellets, etc.  They slept through everything.  I am SUCH a wuss.

I was thinking that maybe at Curry Village the tents are so close together and there is so much snoring & noise & commotion, that maybe the bears wouldn't like it over there.  I know logically, that any stray bears roaming around the park at night don't want to eat me.  (This is what the park rangers tell me.)  Any bears are looking for yummy people food that some idiot has forgotten to put away properly.  I am just worried that being the clutz I am,  I will somehow manage to trip onto/over a bear in the middle of the night, step on his foot -- or somehow do something that will MAKE an otherwise easy-going bear who is sniffing his way to someone's lost Rice Crispy treat ....  very very mad!    

---- Rene

Oh yes. Still checking that some hotel space in the valley will open up.  Awanahee for $550/night is available, but that's way out of our budget!


----------



## Serina (Aug 10, 2011)

Just got back from Yosemite and loved it. For those that have not been there, I would recommend taking the 'grand tour'...it's a great tour of many of the 'main' sights of the park. The next day we went exploring on our own with the knowledge we gained from the tour. What an amazing place!


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Aug 10, 2011)

Serina said:


> Just got back from Yosemite and loved it. For those that have not been there, I would recommend taking the 'grand tour'...it's a great tour of many of the 'main' sights of the park. The next day we went exploring on our own with the knowledge we gained from the tour. What an amazing place!



Serina,
So where did you stay?  How was Yosemite in August?  Were the waterfalls still going?   I'd love to hear more about your visit there.

--- Rene


----------



## Serina (Aug 10, 2011)

Rene: We stayed at The Ahwahnee. The grand tour I referenced earlier included lunch at The Wawona so we had an opportunity to explore it. Wawona would have been our second choice...it seemed nice too although it was much further from the 'main sights'. We are not 'campers' but do love the National Parks so hotels work best for us. The waterfalls were still flowing this August but we were told that is not the norm...they had record snow this winter hence falls are still visible. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------

